# "w-women prefer h-high T neanderthals. I-I'm incel cause I'm too f-feminine. W-women h-hate feminine guys."



## Ryo_Hazuki (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 3, 2019)

Death to androgynous cucks


----------



## Insomniac (May 3, 2019)

I think lack of respect from other males is my biggest problem with looking feminine tbh. No one takes you seriously.


----------



## SeiGun (May 3, 2019)

you can look feminine but dont look soy


----------



## kobecel (May 3, 2019)

Delusional


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (May 3, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I think lack of respect from other males is my biggest problem with looking feminine tbh. No one takes you seriously.



If you had women tripping over each other to date you (like any men who look like the guys on the left in that pic would, regardless of status) you wouldn't care if men didn't take you seriously. 

Also a lot of resentment men hate towards pretty boys stems from jealousy.


----------



## fobos (May 3, 2019)

@Yoyome99


----------



## xom (May 3, 2019)

girls like twinks because they are attracted to other girls too

all girls are very gay, so it works out


----------



## Parrtlord (May 3, 2019)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> If you had women tripping over each other to date you (like any men who look like the guys on the left in that pic would, regardless of status) you wouldn't care if men didn't take you seriously.
> 
> Also a lot of resentment men hate towards pretty boys stems from jealousy.


As long as the prettyboy is dominant, knows how to fight, and stronger than her women dont care.. It think the title is reffering to physical to ablity not looks... Women never love physically weaker/submissive men no matter what jawline looks like


----------



## Insomniac (May 3, 2019)

Parrtlord said:


> As long as the prettyboy is dominant, knows how to fight, and stronger than her women dont care.. It think the title is reffering to physical to ablity not looks... Women never love physically weaker/submissive men no matter what jawline looks like


I can fight (to a certain extent) but it doesn’t mean much tbh.


----------



## Parrtlord (May 3, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I can fight (to a certain extent) but it doesn’t mean much tbh.


If I wernt on a flip phone at work I can link you to some articles and other stories of women dumping thier men soley because of his fighting and physical ability. I am not saying looks dont matter.. Its just you got to have BOTH


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (May 3, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> you can look feminine but dont look soy



Feminine vs masculine has mostly to do with your bone structure and facial features.

Soy on the other hand has to do with your style and behavior. A lot of soy boys have big noses and are bald/balding. Not feminine. 

Also none of the guys on the left side look like soy boys in the slightest.


----------



## xom (May 3, 2019)

its all about being a twink with a horse cock


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 3, 2019)

fobos said:


> @Yoyome99


I have no context. So is it a good or a bad thing you tagged me lol?


----------



## fobos (May 3, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I have no context. So is it a good or a bad thing you tagged me lol?


Lifefuel for you


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 3, 2019)

fobos said:


> Lifefuel for you


I know feminine guys have a good market in dating.but this will work too lol.
The only problem I have is I can slay jb girls easily. But the matured ones are little tough to get. Idk about other feminine guys social circle,but I don't have any problem with my friends.


----------



## Cretinous (May 3, 2019)

imagine thinking chico looks feminine.


----------



## Demir (May 3, 2019)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 4, 2019)

ideally you want to be like chico whereas he has a perfect combination between feminine and masculine traits while being tall (6'4) with a massive skull, muscular (but not too muscular) body, and fighting skills. ultimate slayer.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (May 4, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I think lack of respect from other males is my biggest problem with looking feminine tbh. No one takes you seriously.


Masculine men are copers. They get fat, stocky bitches while femme bois get prime JB.

Andro boi:




His girl:





Sissyboi:




His girl:





Mascbrah, fuark twinks bro!:




His girl:


----------



## Kirito (May 4, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Masculine men are copers. They get fat, stocky bitches while femme bois get prime JB.
> 
> Andro boi:
> View attachment 49177
> ...


I hate saying this but I guess I'd rather be the sissyboi that gets the nice girl even tho you would look like a freaked up female yourself...


Demir said:


>


Screw this person he is the gayest of the internet if I think it is who it is!


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (May 4, 2019)

Kirito said:


> I hate saying this but I guess I'd rather be the sissyboi that gets the nice girl even tho you would look like a freaked up female yourself...
> 
> Screw this person he is the gayest of the internet if I think it is who it is!


That's god around here, dude. Don't get banned for disrespecting Saint Elliott


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 4, 2019)

xom said:


> its all about being a twink with a horse cock


high iq


----------



## TBOLT (May 4, 2019)

Very legit and based.

"but but but muh being 6'2 and muscular ogre will get you laid!"


----------



## DarknLost (May 4, 2019)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


>



One of the guys there is emomaxxing
It can make most people a prettyboy


----------



## TBOLT (May 4, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> One of the guys there is emomaxxing
> It can make most people a prettyboy


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (May 4, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> It can make most people a prettyboy



Not really. You need to be above average, young, AND have at least slightly feminine features to pull off the look to begin with, let alone look like a pretty boy while doing so.


----------



## DarknLost (May 4, 2019)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Not really. You need to be above average, young, AND have at least slightly feminine features to pull off the look to begin with, let alone look like a pretty boy while doing so.


Emo hair hides alot of things
Hairline,subhuman ears,subhuman jaw,etc.
And overall slims down your face


----------



## TBOLT (May 4, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Emo hair hides alot of things
> Hairline,subhuman ears,subhuman jaw,etc.
> And overall slims down your face



It absolutely doesn't hide a subhuman jaw or chin.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 4, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Andro boi:
> View attachment 49177
> 
> His girl:
> View attachment 49179


@manlet cUnt


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 4, 2019)

We pretty boy get the jbs. I can guarantee this


----------



## You (May 4, 2019)

Being High T is useless without harmony


----------



## Einon (May 4, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> It absolutely doesn't hide a subhuman jaw or chin.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 4, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> We pretty boy get the jbs. I can guarantee this


Are you a jb slayer bro


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 4, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Are you a jb slayer bro


Yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 4, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Yes bro


PM me your pictures


----------



## dogtown (May 4, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> PM me your pictures








Twink =\= pretty boy


----------



## heroinfather (May 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 49317
> 
> 
> Twink =\= pretty boy


why do ppl say hes a prettyboy??? JFL


----------



## TBOLT (May 4, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Yes bro


----------



## Kirito (May 4, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> That's god around here, dude. Don't get banned for disrespecting Saint Elliott


This is who I was thinking this gay faggot was...


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (May 4, 2019)

Kirito said:


> This is who I was thinking this gay faggot was...


That guy should rope


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 4, 2019)

Ideal is somewhere in the middle aka masthetic. It's so obvious yet most people on PSL can't grasp it. You want pretty boy facial features and clear skin on top of a warrior skull (strong forward grown lower third, broad zygos, browridge, high splanchocranium to neurocranium ratio). Gandy, Henry Cavill, Matt Bomer, Brad Pitt are great examples.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 4, 2019)

Gandy, Cavill and Pitt were all prettyboys in youth. Maesthetic is oftentimes just a matured prettyboy.


Enigmatic93 said:


> Ideal is somewhere in the middle aka masthetic. It's so obvious yet most people on PSL can't grasp it. You want pretty boy facial features and clear skin on top of a warrior skull (strong forward grown lower third, broad zygos, browridge, high splanchocranium to neurocranium ratio). Gandy, Henry Cavill, Matt Bomer, Brad Pitt are great examples.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 4, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Gandy, Cavill and Pitt were all prettyboys in youth. Maesthetic is oftentimes just a matured prettyboy.



Still, facial bone strucutre wise, they're still noticeably more masculine than guys like Chico or the K-pop faggot on the left part of OP's pic. The thing is, the have the facial proportions and features (eyes, nose mouth) of a pretty boy. Either way you want to slice it, a masthetic man or a "matured pretty boy" has the broadest appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 4, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Still, facial bone strucutre wise, they're still noticeably more masculine than guys like Chico or the K-pop faggot on the left part of OP's pic. The thing is, the have the facial proportions and features (eyes, nose mouth) of a pretty boy. Either way you want to slice it, a masthetic man or a "matured pretty boy" has the broadest appeal.


Without a doubt.


----------



## Low inhib (May 4, 2019)

neither of the 2 sides are seen as womans ideal. one side is gays, the other sides is uglies


----------



## Aids! (May 4, 2019)




----------



## mido the slayer (May 4, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Masculine men are copers. They get fat, stocky bitches while femme bois get prime JB.
> 
> Andro boi:
> View attachment 49177
> ...


Lifefuel for pretty boys like me


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 4, 2019)

PrettBoys need to be tall otherwise it's over. They get JBs which is a jackpot.
Masculine ogres get 30+ women while prettyboys lose their SMV faster.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (May 4, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Lifefuel for pretty boys like me
> View attachment 49384


That guy in the pic mogs you hard, boyo. I think you're more of a "regular dude" than a "pretty boy".


----------



## mido the slayer (May 4, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> That guy in the pic mogs you hard, boyo. I think you're more of a "regular dude" than a "pretty boy".


Cope slightly above than regular pretty boyish


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 4, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Cope slightly above than regular pretty boyish


I am King prettyboy mog mog mog


----------



## AspiringChad (May 4, 2019)

It is scientific that women like masculine good looking men. It’s hard to pull off androgyny.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 4, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> One of the guys there is emomaxxing
> It can make most people a prettyboy


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 6, 2019)

Those guys arent feminine though theyre just young. When they get a taste of DHT theyll turn into hunks like gandy.

Feminine isnt young and pretty, feminine means female attributes and in reality you misconstrue youthfulness with femininity. Lota of people do this but in reality adult women are covered in hair and shit.


AspiringChad said:


> View attachment 49406
> 
> View attachment 49409
> 
> ...


Based wisdom


----------



## Cretinous (May 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 49317
> 
> 
> Twink =\= pretty boy



great potential for trannymaxxing. get on the hormones and hit me up in like 2-3 years and ill come fuck your little brown ass


----------



## dogtown (May 6, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> great potential for trannymaxxing. get on the hormones and hit me up in like 2-3 years and ill come fuck your little brown ass



That’s not me.


That’s the slayer @Yoyome99


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 6, 2019)

It’s over for many.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 6, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> View attachment 49406
> 
> View attachment 49409
> 
> ...


Based wisdom


xom said:


> its all about being a twink with a horse cock


Jordi el nino pollo maxxx


----------



## Ritalincel (May 6, 2019)

Cretinous said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (May 13, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## Bur_01 (May 13, 2019)

You are beyond delusional OP


----------



## Insomniac (May 13, 2019)

I would still rather look like a ogre than a low T faggot tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 1, 2019)

there are two types of "feminine men", pretty boys and gynecomastia tier soy boys. when someone says "im too feminine for women" hes usually the latter


----------



## Jcat (Jun 1, 2019)

Ignoring the MM in your example, keep in mind that swept hair/emo version of the pretty boy is a decade out of fashion. It also only ever looked good on young guys. I was treated like a chad with it at 15, but trying to pull off the same thing when I was 20< was weird — like I was trying to preserve a boy’s ‘gimmick’ in a man’s body.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 1, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> View attachment 49409


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 61414


twins me


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jun 1, 2019)

Best post on the site


----------



## BigBoiBlok (Jun 2, 2019)

Imagine thinking Jordan Barrett looks feminine


----------



## kobecel (Jun 2, 2019)

in what world looks nowitzgi "High T"


----------



## Frontal (Jun 2, 2019)

Chad was born to be chad. Be it effeminate or masculine.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jun 2, 2019)

whats with the stuttering little boy?


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> whats with the stuttering little boy?


parkinsons me


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> whats with the stuttering little boy?


retards me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 2, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> whats with the stuttering little boy?


impediments me


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 4, 2019)

whats with the stuttering boyo?


----------



## MentalCel (Jun 4, 2019)

Prettyboy is ideal for jb slaying


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 4, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Prettyboy is ideal for jb slaying


----------



## Jaded (Jun 4, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 7, 2019)

ah


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 7, 2019)

Did you fix your stuttering problem bro?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 7, 2019)

kobecel said:


>


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 7, 2019)

@Ritalincel bro there’s no need to get so angry, just chill out or I’ll get @manlet cUnt to chill you out for you


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (Jun 7, 2019)

jfl


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Jun 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> boyo


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jun 7, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> @Ritalincel bro there’s no need to get so angry, just chill out or I’ll get @manlet cUnt to chill you out for you
> View attachment 64132


bro just click and drag it ffs


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Jun 7, 2019)

i have said it and i will say it again
skinny weak twink looking faggots slay more than high t gymcel faggots.
but they need a horse cock


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 7, 2019)

Keep coping the right don't look high T and jordan barrett is high prenatal T. But you wouldn't know that cause you're a retard like 99% of this forum

Btw high T correlates with attractive facial features and masculine man are more attractive to women


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jun 7, 2019)

you have been posting this shit for years. everyone knows this by now (except redpillers lol)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 7, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > boyo


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Jun 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 7, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


>



*Published on Jan 29, 2016*
Taken - I Will Look For You, I Will Find You...And I Will Kill You (HD Clip)


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jun 7, 2019)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> If you had women tripping over each other to date you (like any men who look like the guys on the left in that pic would, regardless of status) you wouldn't care if men didn't take you seriously.
> 
> Also a lot of resentment men hate towards pretty boys stems from jealousy.



I don't envy anyone. In fact I don't even think reality is real


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 7, 2019)

''Looks feminine''=peasant coping they dont have beautiful harmony


----------



## Tiddlywink (Jun 7, 2019)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


>





> lets post deformed high T guys to prove that prettyboys are better


JFL at this cope












Sure, PSL7+ prettyboys slay but they don't garner respect from men or the women they're with. They just think of them as a fun toy.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 5, 2019)

just be good looking


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 5, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Death to androgynous cucks


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 5, 2019)




----------

